# Canon U.S.A. Launches a New Family of Laser and Lamp LCOS Projectors and Interchangeable Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2018)

```
<p><em>The Six New Models Feature WUXGA High Resolution, High Brightness and Advanced Projection Technologies</em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 30, 2018</b> – Continuing to exceed the demands of professional projection applications across a wide range of industries, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced an expansion to its award-winning REALiS LCOS projector lineup. From small conference rooms to large lecture halls, the REALiS WUX5800Z, WUX6600Z, and WUX7000Z Laser Projectors and the REALiS WUX5800, WUX6700, and WUX7500 Lamp Projectors offer users WUXGA (1920 x 1200) high resolution, high brightness ranging from 5800-7500 Lumens and versatile connectivity including HDMI and DisplayPort terminals – all in an enhanced, durable compact body.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-33332 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/long-focus-rs-sl02lz-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/long-focus-rs-sl02lz-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/long-focus-rs-sl02lz-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/long-focus-rs-sl02lz-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-fixed-rs-sl03wf-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-fixed-rs-sl03wf-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-fixed-rs-sl03wf-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-fixed-rs-sl03wf-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-focus-rs-sl05wz-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-focus-rs-sl05wz-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-focus-rs-sl05wz-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/short-focus-rs-sl05wz-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/stand-rs-sl01st-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/stand-rs-sl01st-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/stand-rs-sl01st-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/stand-rs-sl01st-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-long-rs-sl04ul-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-long-rs-sl04ul-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-long-rs-sl04ul-hiRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-long-rs-sl04ul-hiRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-short-rs-sl06uw-loRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-short-rs-sl06uw-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-short-rs-sl06uw-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ultra-short-rs-sl06uw-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The newly designed models are also complemented by a centered lens mount that fits six interchangeable Genuine Canon lenses, including a unique Ultra Short Fixed Lens RS-SL06UW with an impressive short throw ratio (0.54:1) and large vertical lens shift (-15 percent ~ +75 percent) for outstanding installation flexibility.</p>
<p>“These new projectors showcase Canon’s commitment to its customers and the greater AV industry, as many of the new enhancements are a direct result of feedback integrated with core Canon features of high image quality and compact size,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “We plan to continue to nurture and grow our projector product line to include new technologies and designs to better optimize what is most important to integrators and end users alike.”</p>

<p>All six new projector models share these key technologies/features:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Superb Image Quality and WUXGA (1920 x 1200) Resolution: </strong>Canon’s renowned LCOS technology with AISYS-enhancement, which incorporates three WUXGA high-resolution panels, combined with an advanced color management system allow the reproduction of bright, highly detailed and color-accurate images.</li>
<li><strong>High Brightness (5800-7500 Lumens): </strong>The three new Laser models offer brightness of 5800, 6600 and 7000 lumens, and the three new Lamp models offer brightness of 5800, 6700 and 7500 lumens, respectively.</li>
<li><strong>Compact Design with Center Lens Mount:</strong> Ideal for multi-projection and stacking, these projectors feature a compact design as well as a new one-touch robust “spigot type” center lens mount system, which helps ensure lenses can be quickly and securely installed to meet a wide range of applications including those used in demanding environments.</li>
<li><strong>Versatile Connectivity with DisplayPort and HDBaseT Terminals:</strong> These models include multiple industry-standard interfaces including HDMI®, DisplayPort and DVI-I, as well as HDBaseT for enhanced installation flexibility and Wi-Fi® connectivity – which can be used to operate the projector’s Network Multi Projection (NMPJ) function and Canon Service Tool for PJ free app.</li>
<li><strong>DICOM® Simulation Mode¹:</strong> All models include a DICOM® Simulation Mode1 which can be ideal for those in the medical education and training field who require displaying monochrome digital X-rays, CAT scans and MRIs with superb grayscale gradation. This mode, which offers both clear and blue-base color temperature presets, simulates the results of devices compliant with the Digital Imaging and Communications in Medicine (DICOM) Part 14 standard.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>REALiS WUX5800Z, WUX6600Z, WUX7000Z Laser LCOS Projectors</strong></p>
<p>The WUX5800Z (5800 lumens), WUX6600Z (6600 lumens) and WUX7000Z (7000 lumens) are powered by a laser phosphor light source which provides long-life lasting operation of up to 20,0002 hours, and all projectors are equipped with a “Longer Duration Mode3” which is capable of achieving up to 40,000<sup>2</sup> hours of operation. Additional features include 360-degree installation on any axis, fast boot up time of approximately two seconds, wide color gamut and HDR compatibility for reproducing content with outstanding high contrast.</p>
<p><strong>REALiS WUX5800, WUX6700 and WUX7500 Lamp LCOS Projectors</strong></p>
<p>The WUX5800 (5800 lumens), WUX6700 (6700 lumens) and WUX7500 (7500 lumens) utilize a traditional lamp light source and achieve superb quietness at only 27 dB<sup>4</sup>, suitable for installation environments that demand minimal noise such as schools, hospitals and art galleries.</p>
<p><strong>RS-SL06UW, RS-SL03WF, RS-SL05WZ, RS-SL01ST, RS-SL02LZ and RS-SL04UL Interchangeable Lenses</strong></p>
<p>Equipped with a simple, one-touch spigot mounting system, these projectors can utilize the six new Genuine Canon lenses, which all exhibit low distortion and offer flexible lens shift that helps support multi-stacking, blending and a variety of other advanced applications. These lenses have also been designed to help minimize brightness loss, thus eliminating the need to over-specify projector brightness to compensate for wide or long throw lenses, which can sometimes experience significant drops in brightness.</p>
<table border="1" width="800">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th align="center"><b>LENS NAME</b></th>
<td align="center"><b>THROW RATIO<sup>5</sup></b></td>
<td align="center"><b>SUGGESTED LIST PRICE</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th align="center">Ultra Short Fixed Lens

RS-SL06UW</th>
<td align="center">0.54:1</td>
<td align="center">$5,599.00</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th align="center">Short Fixed Lens

RS-SL03WF</th>
<td align="center">0.80:1</td>
<td align="center">$3.399.00</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th align="center">Short Focus Zoom Lens

RS-SL05WZ</th>
<td align="center">1.00 – 1.50:1</td>
<td align="center">$3,999.00</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th align="center">Standard Zoom Lens RS-SL01ST</th>
<td align="center">1.49 – 2.24:1</td>
<td align="center">$799.00</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th align="center">Long Focus Zoom Lens

RS-SL02LZ</th>
<td align="center">2.19 – 3.74:1</td>
<td align="center">$3,399.00</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th align="center">Ultra Long Focus Zoom Lens

RS-SL04UL</th>
<td align="center">3.55 – 6.94:1</td>
<td align="center">$3,999.00</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Price, Availability and Warranty/Support</strong></p>
<p>The Canon REALiS Laser LCOS Projectors are currently listed at the suggested prices: WUX5800Z ($8,749.00) WUX6600Z ($9,349.00) and WUX7000Z ($10,199.00) The Canon REALiS Lamp LCOS Projectors have the suggested list prices of WUX5800 ($5299.00), WUX6700 ($5,799.00) and WUX7500 ($6,449.00)</p>
<p>All models are scheduled to be available through authorized Canon dealers by April-June 2018*.</p>
<p>All the Laser projectors are backed by Canon’s Five-Year Laser Projector Limited Warranty and all the lamp models are backed by Canon’s Projector and Lamp Limited Warranty, which guarantees that the projector will be free from defects in workmanship and materials for 3 years and the Lamp for 120 days (from the date of original purchase). In addition, all models are also backed by the Company’s award-winning Professional Service & Support, which includes, free of charge, both a Three-Year Advanced Warranty Exchange Service Program and a Service Loaner Program.</p>
<p>For more information, please visit: <a href="http://projectors.usa.canon.com/"><b>projectors.usa.canon.com</b></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 31, 2018)

Canon ... 2018 ... no 4k ... lol


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 24, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> Canon ... 2018 ... no 4k ... lol



If you use it for photo viewing: yes, that's bad.

If I look at the prices for the LASER models and the specialty lenses I think: It is for professional (1) presentations in large halls (conferences, teaching @ universities) and (2) for display stands profiting from the extended lifetimes at high brightness.
4k isn't that important for these applications, less pixels, less pixels which could be malfunction.

So it is not mainly intended for your living room (or mine) and @ 11 000 $ it much more expensive compared to an 4k OLED screen with 60 inches which is great for photo viewing. I own a 3year old 500 EUR/$ 4k TV with a conventional LED backlit panel and just that is very cool for viewing images @ 3240 x 2160 pixel resolution.


----------

